# Social media influencers



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I had never heard of them until just now watching BBC Click program.

If you want to see how our world is changing just google "social media influencers" and see how kids in their bedrooms are making millions. It's astounding and legal?

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

And sad !!

.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

there is an awful lot of sheep out there


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not sad if you are one of the influencers making a fortune!

I Dont think kids watch TV and stuff much these days, its an online social media world now for them hence its the platform of choice for companies targeting the young.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But I am astounded some can get millions of 'followers' watching and listening to ............................. well what?

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Good luck to them I say, who are they harming and what’s wrong with making a few quid ?

Terry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I suppose it depends on who or what the kids are following. I had a school teacher who had a great influence on my life and I only saw him once a week for a term or two. His political leanings, I now know, were not middle of the road. The one thing I am glad he taught me was to question everything before accepting it which meant that I did question what he said and we had some amazing class discussions. My maths, however, could do with some work


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Good luck to them I say, who are they harming and what's wrong with making a few quid ? Terry


Except as Click found out they were promoting fake goods and profiting greatly.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

My grandson and his partner make a good living from it

She sells and models clothes on line, is sent loads of clothes for free to modal and advertise On her website 

My grandson also sells fashion replicas , as replicas and designs websites 

It’s a fast growing market 

Sandra


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Except as Click found out they were promoting fake goods and profiting greatly.
> 
> Ray.


As in all walks of life there are some who will take advantage, it's a changing world that some of us old duffers don't fully understand, tarring them all as fake goods providers is an unfair reflection on the majority.

https://influencermarketinghub.com/what-is-an-influencer/

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> As in all walks of life there are some who will take advantage, it's a changing world that some of us old duffers don't fully understand, tarring them all as fake goods providers is an unfair reflection on the majority.
> https://influencermarketinghub.com/what-is-an-influencer/ Terry


Yes Terry I should have said 'some'.

Ray.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Yes Terry I should have said 'some'.
> 
> Ray.


That's how the influencing works Ray. You say all of them................your twitter followers retweet "all of them"(how many have you got ???)

Somebody mentions it on a Forum and before you know it everyone is stating "they all do it" as a fact.

I believe this is how it is possible to influence Brexit or elections and I suspect it is how Russians might have done it.

If you see several thousand tweets or posts stating something as true and you have no evidence otherwise.............well it's hard to

disagree.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Peter I can't disagree with that. But my point was that 'some' influence's were being paid to promote fake or knock off goods. 
I'm not asking to discuss it but just make people aware as it's big business. 

Ray.


----------

